# Help Identifying Mens Colson '36 or '37



## jj36 (Mar 13, 2022)

I would like any information as to what make, model, year you guys think this old bike maybe. I have spent some time looks through this site and am leaning towards a Colson?
However, I am new to old bikes, but love them.
Any help would be very much appreciated

 - Oh how about that baby rumble seat on the back!


----------



## tjkajecj (Mar 13, 2022)

Looks like an early 1936 frame, but numerous parts are non-colson and later colson parts.


----------



## jj36 (Mar 13, 2022)

tjkajecj said:


> Looks like an early 1936 frame, but numerous parts are non-colson and later colson parts.



_I thought the front fork looked incorrect for '36.
Is that one of the parts you thought were non colson?_


----------



## tjkajecj (Mar 13, 2022)

Yes, they had a number of different fork designs.

The first pic is of an early 36.
The other is a later 36.
Both these had truss rods brackets attached to the fork.

Chain ring is the other part, Colson used a specific sweetheart ring during that period for boys bike.
At least most the ones I have seen.

Truss rods are Colson, just a later period.

As always with these bikes others may have seen other designs.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 13, 2022)

Long chain stay section behind bottom bracket identifies it as Colson long wheelbase double bar roadster


----------



## jj36 (Mar 13, 2022)

Krakatoa said:


> Long chain stay section behind bottom bracket identifies it as Colson long wheelbase double bar roadster
> 
> View attachment 1588209u



Thank you for the information. 
Is the long frame a desirable bike. Would it be a good rider?


----------



## jj36 (Mar 13, 2022)

tjkajecj said:


> Yes, they had a number of different fork designs.
> 
> The first pic is of an early 36.
> The other is a later 36.
> ...



Do you own both of these bikes? 
Or just using the pictures for examples?
I appreciate you taking the time to educate me.
I want to have vintage cruiser that is unique and ride well- will this bike I have fit that bill or should I sell it and look for something else?
Do you have a recommendation?


----------



## tjkajecj (Mar 13, 2022)

Own them both.

The Colson long wheel base model is a nice riding bike for an adult.
If it matters to you, correct parts are not ultra rare, or just leave it like it is.... individual preference.


----------



## jj36 (Mar 13, 2022)

tjkajecj said:


> Own them both.
> 
> The Colson long wheel base model is a nice riding bike for an adult.
> If it matters to you, correct parts are not ultra rare, or just leave it like it is.... individual preference.



Are there correct Colson parts for sale on this Cabe site? 
Or where would I look?
Thanks again.


----------



## tjkajecj (Mar 14, 2022)

Occasionally they pop up here and on eBay.

There is also a Wanted section in the classifieds section here on TheCabe where you can post items you are looking for, 

Good luck with you search.


----------



## HEMI426 (Mar 14, 2022)

Oh by the way, Welcome to the Cabe.


----------



## jj36 (Mar 14, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Oh by the way, Welcome to the Cabe.



Thank you....I have a lot to learn.
I am glad such a forum exists.


----------



## ian (Mar 14, 2022)

Welcome to TheCABE from another Colson enthusiast. I have a '28 and a'35 motobike.


----------



## jj36 (Mar 14, 2022)

ian said:


> Welcome to TheCABE from another Colson enthusiast. I have a '28 and a'35 motobike.



I would love to see some pictures.......


----------



## ian (Mar 14, 2022)

I'll get some after the sun rises here on the West coast.


----------



## ian (Mar 14, 2022)

Here ya go.  '35 on the left,  '28 on the right.


----------



## jj36 (Mar 15, 2022)

ian said:


> Here ya go.  '35 on the left,  '28 on the right.
> 
> View attachment 1588545
> 
> View attachment 1588546



Beautiful,thank you for sharing.
Did some of these come with 28" wheels?


----------



## stezell (Mar 15, 2022)

The 1928 would have had 28" wheels and 34/35 were transitional to 26" wheels. There's a Colson 1" pitch chainring on here now for sale. Where in TN are you from? I'm from Clarksville and welcome to the group. 
Sean


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 15, 2022)

jj36 said:


> Did some of these come with 28" wheels?



Before 1933, the 28" size was typical, and 26" balloon tires then became available (May?).
In the year of your bike, 28" high-pressure wheels were indicated as available in the Colson catalog.
Colson's experience in 28" wheels may go back further than the time of George Worthington type #4 *tricycles*.


----------



## ian (Mar 15, 2022)

jj36 said:


> Beautiful,thank you for sharing.
> Did some of these come with 28" wheels?



Yeppers.  @stezelland  @Archie Sturmer are correct.The '28 has 28 inch wheels,  but I  changed them to an alloy 700c set off a donor bike. It had steel clad wooden rims when I got it. The '35 does have 26x2.125 tires on OG rims. Both are great riders.


----------



## jj36 (Mar 15, 2022)

stezell said:


> The 1928 would have had 28" wheels and 34/35 were transitional to 26" wheels. There's a Colson 1" pitch chainring on here now for sale. Where in TN are you from? I'm from Clarksville and welcome to the group.
> Sean



Cool, thanks for the lead on the chain ring.
I am in Ripley, TN about an hour drive north of Memphis.
James


----------



## JLF (Mar 15, 2022)

Cool Colson!  Welcome to CABE!


----------



## jj36 (Mar 15, 2022)

JLF said:


> Cool Colson!  Welcome to CABE!



Thank you......do you have a Colson as well?


----------



## JLF (Mar 17, 2022)

I do.  A ‘42 single bar, barn find.  Fun to ride.  I’ve posted several photos of it on The CABE.


----------



## FICHT 150 (Mar 19, 2022)

Doesn’t everyone have a pre-war Colson? I thought it was a “thing”?

Ted


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2022)

FICHT 150 said:


> Doesn’t everyone have a pre-war Colson? I thought it was a “thing”?
> 
> Ted
> 
> View attachment 1591299



Just one?


----------



## Kelloggkid (Mar 19, 2022)

I thought your bike might be the same as mine but maybe not.  Mine also had the HP Synyder chainring when I bought it.  It has a Overland badge but I was told it is a '38 or '39 fastback frame built by HP Snyder.  Here are a couple before & after photos.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 19, 2022)

The chain ring with the “H” letters is for DP Harris (Rollfast) bicycles, and the Rollfast “sport motorbikes” were a bit shorter than Colsons.
Notice how the seat stays are straight on the Rollfast brand bicycle (fast back), but the streamlined Colson bicycle (like other brands) has curved seat stays (and other differences).


----------



## Kelloggkid (Mar 19, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> The chain ring with the “H” letters is for DP Harris (Rollfast) bicycles, and the “sport motorbikes” were a bit shorter than Colsons.
> Notice how the seat stays are straight on the Rollfast brand bicycle (fast back), but the streamlined Colson bicycle (like other brands) has curved seat stays (and other differences).



Thanks. I had forgotten that Harris & Snyder had gotten together. Found this helpful info on Dave’s Vintage Bicycles.


----------



## jj36 (Mar 19, 2022)

FICHT 150 said:


> Doesn’t everyone have a pre-war Colson? I thought it was a “thing”?
> 
> Ted
> 
> View attachment 1591299



NICE!


----------



## jj36 (Mar 19, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> The chain ring with the “H” letters is for DP Harris (Rollfast) bicycles, and the Rollfast “sport motorbikes” were a bit shorter than Colsons.
> Notice how the seat stays are straight on the Rollfast brand bicycle (fast back), but the streamlined Colson bicycle (like other brands) has curved seat stays (and other differences).



Archie, so you are saying the chain ring on my bicycle is a DP Harris? However, definately a Colson long wheel base frame.
Man you guys have so much knowledge.....
James.


----------

